# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  الرجاء المساعدة في بحث عن التلسكوب

## سلطان زماني

اخواني الكرام في منتدانا الكبير والثري بكم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضراتكم التكرم بمساعدتي في الحصول على تقرير بحدود 50 صفحة عن أهمية اكتشاف التلسكوب الفلكية في تطور علم الفلك الحديث.
 وكلي أمل بمساعدتكم لي
اشكركم جزيل الشكر واتمنى لكم دوام الصحة

----------


## My tears

*نادي هواة الرصد الفلكي*

*http://www.uaefalak.net/*

*اول موقع في الوطن العربي مخصص لأمور وتقنيات الرصد الفلكي الحديث (البصري والراداري) وشروحات كاملة عن التلسكوبات والاجهزة الملحقة بها (عدسات&فلاتر&حوامل&كاميرات تصوير، .. التلسكوب الراداري،تصميم كاميرات للاستخدامات الفلكية خطوة بخطوه وامور اخرى عديده) معلومات شيقة وهامة عن كيفية رصد وتصوير الاجرام & برامج فلكية مجانية & صور ملتقطة من سماء الامارات(زحل المشتري القمر الزهره الشمس سدم ومجرات)& مواقع تفاعلية: المريخ اليوم & منظر الارض & زنك وعمرك بالفضاء & اسئلة الزوار والعديد .. ولأول مره بالعالم العربي رصد القمر وكوكب زحل والمشتري بواسطة مرصد النادي الحي والاجهزة الفنية المتطوره الخاصه بمنفذ الوقع . الموقع دائما تحت التطوير والتدعيم.*



*إن شاء الله تستفيد من الموقع لأنشاء تقريرك   ..* 
*وإذا لقيت أي موقع أو أي معلومه عن التلسكوب سأدرجهـا لك هنـا  ..* 
*وطبعــاً الأعضـاء مارح يقصرو معـاك ..* 
*وتمنيـاتي لك بالتوفيــق  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اخوي سلطان
دورت لك كثير بالمواقع قلت يمكن الاقي لك بحث
جاهز بس مالقيت .. وقلت مستحيل نخيب أملك
وظنك بالمنتدى واسرته مع ان الاخت دموعي
ماقصرت وكلنا يد في يد لتقديم اي مساعده
المهم رجعت من جديد  ابحث  ولقيت في مجموعة مواقع اشياء حسيتها تتكلم عن نفس موضوع البحث
وجمعتها ونسقتها واقدمها لك نيابه عن
اسرة منتدانا المترابطه المتحابه .. وحياك معانا
تحياتي .. شمعه

----------


## سلطان زماني

اخواني ... اخواتي في منتدانا الكبير بكم والذي اتمنى لهذا المنتدى ولاعضائه جميعا دوام التفوق والنجاح والازدهار
اشكركم جميعا ولكن اسمحوا لي ان اخص بالشكر اخواتي My tears واختي شمعة تحترق ... اشكركما جزيل الشكر وارجو الله ان يمدكما بمديد الصحة والعافية 
ادامكما الله سندا وعونا لاخوانكم واخواتكم
بارك الله فيكم
وشكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## duk2008

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## perfume

أبحث في جوجل وبتشوف واجد
تحياتي

----------


## عوووووافي

مشككككككككور اخوي على البحث

----------


## zembla

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## لملهم

*ألف شكر لك على حهابحث الممتاز والرائع ي(شمعة تحترق)*
*  وتقبلي مروري على هالموضوع*

----------

